#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Excel Macro to Create Folders and Rules on Outlook

## luiz.fellipe

Hi Guys,

I needed your support so solve the following situation.

A macro to: (1) Create a folder on Outlook 2010 and then (2) Create a Rule that every email with ### on the subject goes to that folder created on rule 1.

I could manage to do that on Outlook VBA... but how to share that rule with a group of 20 people arround the world? (they don't know nothing about macros.. so import the OTM and run the macros from there would not be the best option - The VBA Code is below for your reference)

The ideal solution would be a Excel spreadsheet that they could open and hit two buttons with the rules above (or one button with both rules).

Can you guys help with this?


*VBA CODE:*




```

```

----------


## skatonni

Looks like it is mostly done. 

If you call CreateRule just before closing the workbook you can use one button.

Reference Outlook in CreateRule as Application by itself would be Excel.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

